# Novel 360-pano camera idea.....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unless its dropped off a tall building or something, I can't really see it as more than a new tech-toy, but it's a novel idea.....

*Link*


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

ha ha - saw this the other day - think it will have some novelty value, but not a lot of real-world applications - as you say a "tech-toy", not that there's anything wrong with them :smile:


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Who knows, maybe Google will hang them off of the Amazon delivery drones.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

.....


----------

